# [EVDL] EVLN: EV Inductive charging being trialled in London



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This makes me chuckle. On the one hand, the spokesman says "The current
electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably going to be a second
car; it can never be your main car," and then says "come the weekend when
you need to go see your granny in Scotland you will need a second vehicle.
(gas car)" Which one is the "main" vehicle?

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of brucedp5
Sent: 15 November, 2011 4:27 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: EV Inductive charging being trialled in London


http://www.t3.com/news/wireless-electric-car-charging-to-be-trialled-in-lond
on
Wireless electric car charging to be trialled in London by Luke Johnson 11
Nov 2011

Inductive charging for electric cars is to be trialled in London next year
with the wireless charging tech a potential saviour of the eco vehicle

The electric car revolution is to take a significant step forward in the
coming months as Transport for London and Qualcomm confirm they are to team
up to trial wireless electric car charging throughout the English capital in
early 2012.

Using a selection of large scale wireless inductive power plates to be
installed across Tech City near Canary Wharf early next year, a fleet of 50
specially modified electric vehicles including a run of electric taxis will
trial the potential future of the emerging motoring market.

Much like the inductive charging mats available for smartphones just on a
larger scale the power plates will generate an electrical field that is
converted into a magnetic field to re-power the specially adapted batteries.

The Future of Electric Cars
Speaking with T3 earlier this week industry experts suggested the short
range and limited charging possibilities of electric cars would mean the eco
vehicles will never become a user's main mode of transport.

"The current electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably going
to be a second car; it can never be your main car," Stuart Harris Head of
Product Marketing at Vauxhall said in an exclusive interview with T3.

Harris' comments were echoed by Debbie Shields, Vauxhalls' Product and
Technology Manager who added: "The electric car will be one that will get
you to work five days a week but come the weekend when you need to go see
your granny in Scotland you will need a second vehicle." []


http://www.theengineer.co.uk/sectors/automotive/news/trial-for-wireless-char
ging-of-electric-cars-set-for-london/1010903.article
Trial for wireless charging of electric cars set for London
15 Nov 2011
... HaloIPT's charging technology was originally developed by researchers
from Auckland University in New Zealand and spun out and developed by
Auckland Uniservices and Arup ...





http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlSe
rvlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-EV-Inducti
ve-charging-being-trialled-in-London-tp4042772p4042772.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One must consider the source of these pronunciations, in this case two
executives from Vauxhall (An automobile company producing gasoline powered
cars for about a century...) On the other hand I would suggest a small
trailer left in the garage for weeks at a time untill a long trip is
necessitated, then hitch it up and crank up the generator driven by the
30hp diesel and "Presto Chango" you make that long trip in your series
hybrid. And eventually when more EVSE are installed along highways you
could retire the trailer and spent 5 to 15 minutes doing a "Quick Charge"
on the way to Scotland to see Granny!

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*



> Peri Hartman <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This makes me chuckle. On the one hand, the spokesman says "The current
> > electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably going to be a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, interesting isn't it? 

Keep in mind Vauxhall, being GM's European division, will tow the same
disdain for anything "soulless" (not a pure ice). Read enough of GM's 
statements over time, it shows you, GM's management has not changed 
since the EV1 days: they don't like EVs, even though they now say they 
are chasing the EV market.

Which is actually rather sad when you think about it. Their engineers
make quite nice vehicle designs, but their management does not think 
much of their own non-pure-ice vehicles.

This was made very clear to me by the GM Impact design engineers I 
rode with when they let me test drive the Impact on LA freeways at 
EVS-12 in Anaheim, CA back in 1994. 

Thankfully, what I am seeing from GM's India division does not 
necessarily hold with GM's old-school thinking. When the GM India 
division's forward-thinking results in profits, GM's upper 
management, begrudgingly has to begin the slow complaining-all-the-way
process of turning their 1950's-ice-head-thinking around. 


{brucedp.150m.com}



----- Original message -----
From: "Peri Hartman" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, 15 Nov 2011 07:27:00 -0800
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: EV Inductive charging being trialled in London

This makes me chuckle. On the one hand, the spokesman says "The 
current electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably going 
to be a second car; it can never be your main car," and then says 
"come the weekend when you need to go see your granny in Scotland you 
will need a second vehicle. (gas car)"
Which one is the "main" vehicle?

Peri
-



-----Original Message-----
Sent: 15 November, 2011 4:27 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EVLN: EV Inductive charging being trialled in London
http://www.t3.com/news/wireless-electric-car-charging-to-be-trialled-in-london
...
"The current electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably 
going to be a second car; it can never be your main car," Stuart 
Harris Head of Product Marketing at Vauxhall said in an exclusive 
interview with T3.

Harris' comments were echoed by Debbie Shields, Vauxhalls' Product 
and Technology Manager who added: "The electric car will be one that 
will get you to work five days a week but come the weekend when you 
need to go see your granny in Scotland you will need a second 
vehicle." ...
-

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - The way an email service should be

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

An alternative that is becoming more and more
common in today's crowded cities is the ability
to *use* a vehicle without owning it. This means
that it is becoming increasingly easy to own an EV
without requiring the second vehicle ownership for
occasional long trips. Just use a vehicle that you
pay for just that one trip, whether a Zipcar or a
GetAround (peer-to-peer sharing) car, there are
plenty alternatives coming up besides the usual
candidates of a rental car or a car borrowed from
a friend or family member...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Dennis Miles
Sent: Tuesday, November 15, 2011 8:31 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: EV Inductive charging being trialled in London

One must consider the source of these pronunciations, in this case two
executives from Vauxhall (An automobile company producing gasoline
powered cars for about a century...) On the other hand I would suggest a
small trailer left in the garage for weeks at a time untill a long trip
is necessitated, then hitch it up and crank up the generator driven by
the 30hp diesel and "Presto Chango" you make that long trip in your
series hybrid. And eventually when more EVSE are installed along
highways you could retire the trailer and spent 5 to 15 minutes doing a
"Quick Charge"
on the way to Scotland to see Granny!

Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder)
*"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure ]*

On Tue, Nov 15, 2011 at 10:27 AM, Peri Hartman <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > This makes me chuckle. On the one hand, the spokesman says "The
> > current electric car, or soulless electric vehicle, is probably going
> ...


----------

